# Possible audio/video SS jam room?



## Duckykong (Jan 13, 2010)

EDIT: Ok so it's official. We are going to work on changing the name of the room to "Sevenstring". In the meantime the room name is "LiveInstrumentalists". You can find us if you click "room list" on the camfrog messenger, then under the "general" tab. 

www.Camfrog.com

Once downloaded you can add some of the MODs for more info.
Here are some of our usernames on camfrog:

Sevenstring (Me)
_RustyCooley (CooleyJr here on SS, aka Cameron Barton)
MindCrime1204 (Mindcrime1204)
Sounderstanding

If you can't get that far with the program, feel free to shoot us a private message here SS.

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Duckykong

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: CooleyJr

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Mindcrime1204

Again here's a bit of what it's like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w1vTkwZcq4








6 stringers, bassers and drummers will be welcome as well.

If you do decide to come on in this will be THE OFFICIAL place for everyone to have a place to jam with each other, free, forever.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 13, 2010)

It would be simply fantastic.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes plz.


Going insane in my isolation


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great idea 

Jamming with people from this site from all over the world ? Yes plz


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 13, 2010)

haha, this thread needs a 56k tag
you cant jam with lag


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 13, 2010)

Epic idea. 1 question?
How do we do it?


----------



## Piro (Jan 13, 2010)

This is an amazing idea until the thought of lag enters. Kinda sucks to try to jam with lag.....


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 13, 2010)

This is fine with crap connections. My good friend CooleyJr usually has 1-10mbps and he does just fine.
Also works with 56k connection.
To start, go to Camfrog free video chat rooms & webcam community! and download the PROG. 
From there, create a username and PM me. add "duckykong" to your list, Ill get you started from there.

Here's a little sample of two good friends of mine jammin in the room we have now, "LiveInstrumentalists"
Excuse the bad quality while the video is being processed.


BTW you can turn that annoying beep off.
It was me getting PM's from my buddy.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^ that guy on the mic is a fucking beast


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2010)

Just had this idea in the chat room before, melodeath webcam jam anyone?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 13, 2010)

*intrigued*


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 13, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> *intrigued*


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome idea for sure! Cant wait until you can get this live!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's awesome I guarantee. Can get ideas from great guitarists all over.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 14, 2010)

this reminds me of a program i used to jam on called Ninjam. it was pretty much the same deal except without webcams.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 14, 2010)

webcams are a nice touch for showing off gear or a lick or somethin

cool deal


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 14, 2010)

you just KNOW that this kind of thing will eventually wind up with recording project bands being put together across the globe...i applaud this concept even if it's likely gonna take a while to get hammered out perfectly


----------



## TheAmazingBlob (Jan 14, 2010)

That looks/sounds amazing, I would love to participate in that


----------



## Metalus (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a really kickass idea. I had this thought when Microsoft released footage of its Project Natal thing. Personally, I think that thing is gonna make practicing/jamming via webcam really fuckin kickass.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great Idea. I was pumped to do it until I heard that video and lost the will to live, WHO THE HECK WAS THAT! Freaking psychotic shred monster.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 14, 2010)

^^^^that would be (xxneospiritxx)

very nice guy


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 14, 2010)

Just to inform you all, this is no "project" or "idea"
These jam rooms on camfrog have been around for 7-8+ years.
Only till now we thought to migrate and create a place for EVERYONE. 
Before it was just a place for friends to chill, now it's officially a place for all of you.

Again, feel free to migrate on in any time.
Camfrog free video chat rooms & webcam community!
Download, create a username (try to keep it the same as you SS name)
Add Sevenstring (me), _RustyCooley_, Mindcrime1204, ScaryAri, or Sounderstanding.
You can PM any of us on the program. Simply click the "add" feature on the messenger, once added you can PM us and we will get you into the room.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks man. I added you and Rusty


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 14, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> ^^^^that would be (xxneospiritxx)
> 
> very nice guy



True but he's still a jerk for being so god damn godly.
He played earlier in the room and I almost burned my whole setup.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jan 14, 2010)

Best shred room ever you guys should def join its quite fun


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 14, 2010)

Best idea ever

*goes back to jam room*


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 14, 2010)

*
*http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/106827-official-ss-video-audio-chat-room.html


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

Everyone's already been posting in this one? Why start a new thread?


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 14, 2010)

lulz your right.
I just wanted the title changed.
If the mods can change it to "Official SS audio/video chat" then this thread will work.
Go ahead and close the other lol


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jan 14, 2010)

this is soooo cool..been wondering,normally when did u guys will jam together?

anyone wanna jam August Burns Red songs with me??

haha!


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 14, 2010)

We are on all day, everyday.
Pretty much anytime we are home we are just parked in the room chillin.
Talking an shit.
Its a fun place and i've met some of my best friends on there.
We had like 4 or 5 ppl from SS in there because of the thread tonight.
had a total of liek 20 ppl at one point and chillin and taking turns on mic.


----------



## k508 (Jan 14, 2010)

No Linux support? =(


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've just tried it. on Mac, it works effortlessly.


----------



## k508 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, they mentioned on there that it's native for Macs. I might just recompile it for .deb and see if it works. Not a fan of my Macbook's camera.


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 14, 2010)

Great to see you all trying this.
Keep at it and u will see this awesome room in action


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 14, 2010)

we're in here right now jammin 

MF on his 8, atm


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 14, 2010)

Everyone should really give this a shot, for me it's really inspiring to see all these great players who just have fun playing and learning just like I do. I'm really pumped to practice so that my mind and body don't seize up when I hit the TALK button.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 14, 2010)

Are these webcam mics or are the cabs miced? I don't have a webcam mic but I could use my sm57 for sound right?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> Are these webcam mics or are the cabs miced? I don't have a webcam mic but I could use my sm57 for sound right?



Yep, last night thats what I did, mic'ed my cab with a 57.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a really sweet idea. Just a question while I'm giving the program a download: Seeing as my webcam is broken at the moment, is it possible to use audio only? I have a shitty digitech multi-effects pedal from like 2003 that works as an audio interface, so if you can I'll be able to demonstrate my paltry skills (I'll probably stick to rhythm). 
Joe


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2010)

the streaming quality is quite nice in here guyz! i approve! and i have slow-ish interwebz too!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 14, 2010)

yes sir Silent, most of us are connected similarly

get your ass in here!


----------



## leandroab (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been trying to engineer this since a long time ago. This is awesome!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 15, 2010)

This place is really worth it, people. Not only you get to hear some rather nice playing but also the whole chat environment is great.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fred's KXK


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 15, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Fred's KXK


She's lovely, isn't she? 

That would be worthless, however, without my godlike chops and undeniable charm. Hugh Laurie agrees with me, I'm sure.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 15, 2010)

That she is dude! 

and you played about every note possible on her.... 3 times


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 15, 2010)

And guys like fred give people who suck like me tips  (that tip really helped bro!)


----------



## TheClownPrince (Jan 16, 2010)

Come jam with us, I fuckin DARE you. With Love


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 19, 2010)

Right on!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 20, 2010)

I want Sloath back. Those were some amazing flanger chops he had there.


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 20, 2010)

^^^^ YES


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah i remember this!!! Jay are you out there?!?!? lol yeah it was really cool and fun. It would be cool if it was like sevenstring.org exclusive you know?!?!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 20, 2010)

sup gangsta


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 21, 2010)

bro what's goin' on?!?!? bata bing bata BAM!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2010)

lolol, same shit mang! you should come in and jam sometime, nukka!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's Fred's motivational sentence of the day:
You SUCK!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't seen any new faces in the chat room in a while  Start joining guys!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 29, 2010)

They are afraid of our imbah skillz. Erm... never mind.


----------



## CapenCyber (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like a fun idea, I might pop in after my exams are done.


----------



## thadood (Feb 3, 2010)

Get in this shit.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 3, 2010)

It's shred time in here


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 3, 2010)

LiamENGL's jammin with us right now!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 4, 2010)

There's a strong chance I'll snatch a very special Frebulence soon. Expect a video demo should that occur.


----------



## Fzau (Feb 4, 2010)

I iz afraid of that room 
Man I suck at shredding


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 4, 2010)

It's not as if people are going to require you to shred or anything like it, mate.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 4, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I iz afraid of that room
> Man I suck at shredding


 
You DO NOT need to be a shredder to chill man, it's for ALL of us 
Some people dont play and just come in and listen and just BS


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's a very easy going, relaxed place, man. We're not in some sort of 80's chops competition.


----------



## Fzau (Feb 4, 2010)

I was kidding man, actually I have better chops than Petrucci..
but not really

Eh, might as well be a good wake up call to get my practicing technique again! 
I'm quite sure there are a few beasts in here 

You don't want to hear me playing though! Line 6 Spider III 30W through laptop mic equals horror


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 4, 2010)

Dude, you'll never beat Sloath at the art of "who on Earth wants this tone on purpose", trust me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 4, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Dude, you'll never beat Sloath at the art of "who on Earth wants this tone on purpose", trust me.


 
LOL the infamous Sloath tone, how could anyone forget such a br00tal sound?


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 4, 2010)

That tone was pure kvlt. Tr00 Br00TalZ really. I miss that poor fella.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah... too bad he was Frebulenced to death - hamsters are teh Br00TalZ, I tell you.


----------



## Centrix (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like a cool idea, I already downloaded it, will check it out and jam a bit later 

Don't expect much though, I'm still learning  (oh and I don't have a 7 string... yet.)


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 9, 2010)

This is so sweet fellers!
I've seen 30+ of you come in and out through the days since I posted this thread. 
So sweet to meet some of you finally. I've actually become quite good friends with some of the new guys in the room.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2010)

lately i´ve been coming in and finding it mostly deserted, so i´m basically messing around blasting tunes to myself 

i guess it´s got to do with time zones, eh? i´m coming on while you guys are all asleep


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm... I'm usually logged in around 9pm GMT or so. I was even fiddling with a new Schecter Hellraiser I got as part-ex yesterday. Heh!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 9, 2010)

You got another damn axe Freb?!?! lol


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 9, 2010)

Aye. I got it as part-ex from hocking the Mayones, like I said I'd do.


----------



## thadood (Feb 9, 2010)

Duckykong said:


> This is so sweet fellers!
> I've seen 30+ of you come in and out through the days since I posted this thread.
> So sweet to meet some of you finally. I've actually become quite good friends with some of the new guys in the room.



It's making me want to jam more! I hope this'll be the boost I need to start writing my own shit and keep practicing. I even got on and jammed a little bit of old Metallica lastnight. I can't wait to get my cable to run direct so I can actually be heard!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You got another damn axe Freb?!?! lol



oh hey, your "d" is the wrong way around!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL - I meant to call him Freb actually. 



thadood said:


> It's making me want to jam more! I hope this'll be the boost I need to start writing my own shit and keep practicing. I even got on and jammed a little bit of old Metallica lastnight. I can't wait to get my cable to run direct so I can actually be heard!


 
i demand to hear your axe fx this millisecond


----------



## thadood (Feb 10, 2010)

Hahaha! Soon!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

Freb is to Fred what Cum is to Cam. There is so much love on that channel.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 10, 2010)

cumfrog?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

Norten, it's Cam, aka CooleyJr.. CumFrog would attract... erm... a different kind of "live audience", I presume.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 11, 2010)

@ "norten"


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's one of our regulars and good friends of the room, Dhalif.


MusicMan Guitars


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 28, 2010)

This is for whomever, mostly aimed at the regulars in the room, but feel free to help, whoever you are. Since this room has so many users nowadays and money is sort of tight, any help would be awesome as I couldn't stand to have to close this, I have way to many good friends on here. I've been the only one paying this room for over a year now and many people are using the room to jam, this would only seem fair. This month was the worst, I had to delay payment on the server rental 7 days, then borrow a little money to pay it!  Anything helps, even a dollar or two. Thanks so much for anyone who wants to keep jammin and help me out.

Please don't pay attention to my fanboyish email on paypal. This was created YEARS ago. 

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=JD34VVRGLV2AW


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 1, 2010)

Will do, man.

Epic NGD today live, BTW.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 1, 2010)

I can halp a widdle 

<3

*ears twitch* WHATS THIS EPIC NGD I HEAR OF?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 1, 2010)

WHAT EPIC NGD? LIEZ, I TELL YA!


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 8, 2010)

New vid from Dhalif.
Good friend and Regular in the Chat room
**


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Duckykong (Apr 17, 2010)

VOTE FOR DHALIF!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2010)

Screw that guy.


----------



## Duckykong (Apr 26, 2010)

Please cote for Dhalif!!


----------



## Duckykong (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to most of you who have tried coming in over the last 6 months. I had some financial issues, leaving me no choice but to close it. 
I am VERY VERY happy to announce the room is fully up and running, once again! 

HUGE SIDE NOTE! Room name is the same but with underscores in beginning and end.
Instead of LiveInstruMentalists, it is _LiveinstruMentalists_.

Come check it out!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 22, 2010)

fuck yeah!


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 25, 2011)

A little update from frog..Our beloved Emma and her incredible voice is back!
Shes pretty hott to.


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this camfrog thins still up and running?


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 26, 2011)

Of Course dude. Was down for a while back..But up and running strong again! Trying to get peeps back in!


----------



## caparison_x (Feb 26, 2011)

PLUS! we get to cam sex each other too!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 26, 2011)

caparison_x said:


> PLUS! we get to cam sex each other too!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 26, 2011)

ok, i'm back to using this then... my nickname is "leandroab"


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine is still Mindcrime1204

ill be on later on


----------



## Duckykong (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet, see you guys soon!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 27, 2011)

how many people on here are using this anyways?
dunno if i might give this thing a try


----------



## leandroab (Feb 27, 2011)

everyone


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been on camfrog for years! It was yahoo chat before that too. Some may remember me as ukjokerbran (waaaaay old S/N).

I'll try to hit it up some time this week.


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome!
You must know ALOT of my friends then!
All from Yahoo!


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Mar 2, 2011)

Zen, ROBOT, Steve Hubbard, Meganutt - we've actually jammed in person several times too. There are many more!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 3, 2011)

What the heck happened? I can't join anymore (no webcam)


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 3, 2011)

Room name changed!

InstruMentalists

No "Live" Or "_"s.

And, Danny is an INSANE player, Meganutt!

Dave Gardea, Danny aka Joker, Jay aka Mindcrime, ZoSO aka Jordan, Jackbutlet aka Craig..A bunch of others!

Also, The guy in the beginning of the video is Neo. xxNeoSpiritxx, John, from Yahoo as well!


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo! Forgot about him... somehow. Incredible player.


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 6, 2011)

As most of you know I host the Camfrog Video chatroom for people to come in an jam..
We just underwent a server change, consisting of more stable connection..HD video/audio and a new room name. 

Possible audio/video SS jam room?

New room name is LiveInstruMentalists, check it out, name is soon to change.

All I need is some awesome suggestions for room names!

Doesn't need to be terribly clever, just not stupid like Guitars_n_Stuff..

We have a few in mind..
Guitarticulate
GuitArbritrations
Guitarmaggedon
Shred_GuitArsenal
GuitArchbiships
Guitarsonist
GuitArcheType
GuitArmored_Room
ShredSHEd 
AlcaponeGuitartone
UnleashinGuitar
GuitArena
GuitArtefacts
Guitarted
GuitArpeggioz
GuitArcade
Shred_Guitar_Room
GuitarsNChicks
__StringsAttached
MusicAlley_IncLined
Music_Asylum
Guitar_Haven
Music_Haven
Shred_Guitar_Asylum
Insane_Guitar_Asylum
Temple_Of_Shred
ShredFrenchbread
Shred_Militia
SoundUnwound
Condemned_To_Guitar

Stuff like that..

Has to be be music or guitar related in the name.

Anyways, anything goes, let's hear some suggestions dudes!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 6, 2011)

Bonerjams?


----------



## ayambakar (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't find anybody on Camfrog Webcam Video Chat User Directory ... where should I look, to add contacts?


----------



## CFB (Mar 7, 2011)

The easiest would be to just join the chatroom and then add people when you're in.


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 7, 2011)

^^that only works if their offline..Just download and add me to your contactcs. Either Duckykong, or _BusterHymen_. Add both, ill be on one. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Duckykong (Nov 30, 2011)

This should be back up and running again soon.

I'll keep it posted


----------



## leandroab (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Duckykong (Dec 29, 2011)

For those of you interested, It is back up and running.

Look for the room "SecretGuitarSociety" under General rooms.

You can PM me on Camfrog @ "Duckykong" If you need help finding it.

Camfrog Video Chat Rooms & Live Webcams!


----------

